
Ask HN: Which maths/physics conferences went online in 2020? - henearkr
I am studying maths on my personal free time (and also am very interested in theoretical physics), at a graduate level, but I never got to attend to international conferences, as they require to go on-place, sometimes far in the world, and most of the time they span several days.<p>The pandemics has forced many seminars and conferences to go online (virtually all of those which have not been cancelled), and I strongly suspect that this is the same in maths and physics.<p>I can browse the web and already discover that many of these conferences are indeed online in 2020, but by asking HN I have these purpose:<p>1&#x2F; discover some interesting now-online conferences that I did not know of (remember, I am studying outside of any academic situation)<p>2&#x2F; ask whether there are good reasons to not keep these conferences (or part of them) online even after the outbreak. I, for one, would love that.<p>Thanks if you have any suggestions!
======
math12345
Neutrino 2020 will be online:
[https://conferences.fnal.gov/nu2020/](https://conferences.fnal.gov/nu2020/)

